# [solved] wine-1.7.28 mono? ( abi_x86_32 )

## Linubie

Hallo,

Ich habe gentoo auf einem AMD64 am laufen und bekomme es einfach nicht auf die Reihe wine zu kompilieren.

Ich möchte mir Anarchy Online installieren, dieses benötigt eine 32bit Umgebung. 

emerge wine -av

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for app-emulation/wine

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "wine" has unmet requirements.

- app-emulation/wine-1.7.28::gentoo USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko gphoto2 gstreamer jpeg lcms mono mp3 ncurses nls openal opencl opengl oss perl png prelink realtime run-exes scanner ssl threads truetype udisks v4l xcomposite xinerama xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gsm -ldap -netapi -odbc -osmesa -pipelight -pulseaudio -samba (-selinux) -test" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en -en_US -eo -es -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    mono? ( abi_x86_32 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    any-of ( abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 ) test? ( abi_x86_32 ) elibc_glibc? ( threads ) mono? ( abi_x86_32 ) osmesa? ( opengl )
```

Danke

----------

## Klaus Meier

Welches Profils hast du denn gewählt? Ich bekomme bei mir ABI_X86="32 64 (-x32)".

----------

## Linubie

Hallo,

wie folgt:

```
select profile show

Current /etc/portage/make.profile symlink:

  default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde
```

----------

## Christian99

wenn du ein 32bit wine möchtest, dann solltest du auch abi_x86_32 aktivieren, sonst bekommst du nur das 64bit wine.

Das ist übrigens auch das was potage bemängelt:

```
mono? ( abi_x86_32 )
```

heißt: wenn mono aktiviert, dann muss abi_x86_32 auch aktiviert sein.

Also einfach abi_x86_32 für wine aktivieren, dann ist dieses Problem erst mal gut.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du da in der make.conf eventuell manuell etwas mit der abi gesetzt? Sollte man nicht tun. Das wird vom Profil erledigt.

----------

## Linubie

Oh wie recht Du doch hast!

ich hatte ABI_X86="64 in meiner make.conf, keine Ahnung wann ich das dort eingetragen habe.

Vielen Dank!

----------

